# Ruskin Park: south London park between Brixton, Camberwell and Denmark Hill



## editor (Apr 12, 2007)

Me and Eme had a picnic there on Monday and it was lovely. The place is stuffed full of wild life too (and I don't mean scurrying crackheads and stab frenzy yoots either).

Check out the photo feature here: http://www.urban75.org/brixton/features/ruskin-park.html

Anyone else use the park?


----------



## boohoo (Apr 12, 2007)

It's a nice little park - it use to have an albino squirrel!!


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2007)

boohoo said:
			
		

> It's a nice little park - it use to have an albino squirrel!!


I saw some strange _sorta red sorta grey_ squirrels. Are they some kind of mutant breed?


----------



## Maggot (Apr 12, 2007)

I used to live right by that park. Have had some great times there. 

Have they fixed the bandstand yet?

The weird squirrels are actually squirrel/rat hybrids called Rattels.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 12, 2007)

went to school by it....  twas nice...  long time ago now


----------



## Slow Hands (Apr 12, 2007)

It could just be a cross-breed of red and grey squirrels, or a red squirrel that's hair was turning grey through stress or a grey squirrel that had suffered some kind of unlikely Pepe Le Peu-esque accident with red paint or lipstick?


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2007)

Maggot said:
			
		

> Have they fixed the bandstand yet?


*ahem!







http://www.urban75.org/brixton/features/ruskin-park.html


----------



## Maggot (Apr 12, 2007)

Ooops! I posted before reading your report.

Hopefully I can redeem myself by pointing out that the Corkscrew Willow is the tree on the right of your photo of the pond. And those trees were associated with witchcraft in medieval times.


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Apr 12, 2007)

It's definitely not a bad park to ramble along on a sunny day.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Apr 12, 2007)

It's lovely. I live right by it. Us locals like to keep it lesser known, so we don't talk about it.


----------



## netbob (Apr 12, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> *ahem!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



someone needs to organise something fun there


----------



## shakespearegirl (Apr 12, 2007)

I think it calls for a summer picnic..

Its a really nice hidden gem of a park and the squirrels are so tame they will eat out of your hand.

No crack squirrels in Ruskin Park, thats gentrification


----------



## colacubes (Apr 12, 2007)

memespring said:
			
		

> someone needs to organise something fun there



*gets clarinet out*


----------



## dogmatique (Apr 12, 2007)

Used to live there around the same time as Maggot.  The albino squirrels are of local legend; they've been there for over 30 years by all accounts, and are known to those involved in natural science in the capital...

My science is crap - patently by the following sentence, but it was explained to me that there is a regressive gene in the local squirrel community in Ruskin Park, which throws up albino offspring with much more regularity than in other squirrel populations, resulting in occasional birth of albino offspring in the whole community, rather than just a single family - and a continual presence of albino squirrels over a number of years due to inbreeding.

There's plenty of argument to say that if these squirrels didn't live in a public park, there is little chance that the albino strain would have survived. - Other greys regularly attack the mutants in Ruskin Park - the poor chaps always looked more beat up than the rest, but due to human intervention in the food chain - regular feeding - they've survived.

You can extrapolate any kind of information from that about squirrel migration, territory and longevity of communities, which has made the fluffy rats of Ruskin Park squirrels of such note.

And without tabloid crack allegations!


----------



## han (Apr 13, 2007)

Ruskin Park is luvverly isn't it! A hidden gem. 

Wow - albino squirrels....I must keep a look out next time.


----------



## Choc (Apr 13, 2007)

inspiring!

i will head there myself very soon.


i have to admit i think i was never inside whilst passing the park numerous amounts of time :0

great report too!


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 13, 2007)

oh I see, off to  the right going up the hill after Kings. Had no idea.

Other entrances other than on Denmark Hill, anyone ?


Nice, thorough article, btw.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Apr 13, 2007)

Re the pictures. The 'chimney' is all that remains of a sundial that was in the garden of a house on Denmark Hill. It commemorates Mendelssohn's visit to the area when he wrote, as has been pointed out, 'Spring Song'. 

And if you read Vera Brittain's 'Testament of Youth', Ruskin Park is frequently mentioned. 

The revitalised bandstand is now used quite often. The Salvation Army have been doing outdoor concerts.

In terms of entrances, no, just the one, and it's very, very tiny and won't accommodate that many people. So don't all rush.


----------



## corporate whore (Apr 13, 2007)

My local park, it's lovely. The squirrels are unnaturally friendly, they'll come right up to you to take food or just have a sniff of your shoes..


----------



## Structaural (Apr 13, 2007)

Used to be my local park, spent many teenage hours there with my dog. Is the library still there on Herne Hill Road?

Great park - really well looked after, haven't been there for years - nice to see the bandstand all jazzed up... I've still got a bunch of photos of squirrels jumping from tree to tree that I took in about 1985.


----------



## editor (Apr 13, 2007)

ChrisSouth said:
			
		

> Re the pictures. The 'chimney' is all that remains of a sundial that was in the garden of a house on Denmark Hill. It commemorates Mendelssohn's visit to the area when he wrote, as has been pointed out, 'Spring Song'.
> 
> And if you read Vera Brittain's 'Testament of Youth', Ruskin Park is frequently mentioned.
> 
> ...


Cheers for the update - I'll add it to my piece.


Re: this squirrel stuff. I thought it was all a wind up at first, but if someone would like to pen a definitive paragraph about the strange case of the albino squirrels, I'll add it to the piece.


----------



## Structaural (Apr 13, 2007)

There's about 6 entrances no?


----------



## editor (Apr 13, 2007)

Structaural said:
			
		

> There's about 6 entrances no?


There's at least four I know of, but maybe he meant entrances to the bandstand?


----------



## Structaural (Apr 13, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> There's at least four I know of, but maybe he meant entrances to the bandstand?



I think he was attempting to dissuade anyone from invading his local lovely park


----------



## Jenerys (Apr 13, 2007)

Ssssshhhhh and darnnit ed, that parks one of my secret places. And somewhere I run around quite often of an early evening. 

Will actually be there tomorrow for one of my taper runs


----------



## Maggot (Apr 14, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> There's at least four I know of, but maybe he meant entrances to the bandstand?


There's 2 on Denmark Hill, One on Northwood Road, One on Herne Hill Rd and at least one on Ferndene road.

From the top of the park you get a good view of the London Skyline, London Eye, Big Ben etc.


----------



## lang rabbie (Apr 14, 2007)

Both the inscription on the sundial about Mendelssohn, and the plaque to Captain Wilson on the shelter had already disappeared by 1979 when Marie Draper wrote her book on Lambeth's Open Spaces.   Are the Friends planning to get them restored?

[QUOTE='Myatt's Fields, Denmark Hill and Herne Hill: Denmark Hill and Herne Hill', Survey of London: volume 26: Lambeth: Southern area (1956), pp. 146-54.]
Link to Survey of London pages
“In the house of which this shelter is a remainder lived 1799–1814 Captain James Wilson, who was born at Newcastle-on-Tyne 1760 and after an adventurous life at sea during which he was present at the Battles of Lexington and Bunker‘s Hill and was confined nearly two years in the Black Hole at Seringapatam, served the London Missionary Society 1796–98 as Honorary Commander of the ‘Duff’, the first British Missionary Ship of modern times”.[/QUOTE]





			
				On the Missionary Trail - A Journey Through Polynesia said:
			
		

> Captain Wilson was something of a legend. He had begun life as a soldier, fighting at the battles of Bunker Hill and Long Island during the American War of Independence. Afterwards, he had enlisted with Sir Eyre Coote's British regiment in Madras, which was deployed against the French in south India. Captured by the French at Cuddapore, Wilson escaped by jumping forty feet from the roof of a prison and swimming the alligator-infested River Coleroon. Recaptured by the troops of the French ally Hyder Ali, he was stripped, chained to another prisoner (who died) and marched 500 miles barefoot before being thrown into Hyder Ali's own gaol at Seringapatam. After being held for twenty-two months, with great iron weights on his arms, Wilson was eventually released. Back in England he published a successful account of his adventures and became a merchant sailor. A stalwart atheist for most of his life, he was converted by an Evangelical sermon he heard at the Orange Street Chapel in Portsmouth.



Source

Unfortunately, when I was at Seringapatnam last year, I didn't get to see the so called "black hole" of Hyder Ali's prison (or any of the rest of the ruins of the fort) as my Mysore taxi driver was too anxious to get me to some brother-in- law's textile shop.    But having been paddled about in a small boat in the rivers in those parts and encountered the (now much depleted in numbers) alligators close up, I think he showed some pluck.

Edited to add: found another Victorian source that says he didn't know about the alligators - even so I think they ought to put back a plaque to Captain Wilson, even if they feel a need to play down the missionary angle.


----------



## Skim (Apr 15, 2007)

Ruskin Park's my garden. And the paddling pool opens soon... yeah!


----------



## Skim (Apr 17, 2007)

What about a Ruskin Park picnic sometime? There's a really nice spot up in the northeast corner by the fake Roman ruin thingy.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 17, 2007)

Tis my local park. cycle through it every day... I'd be up for a picnic sometime soon


----------



## ringo (Apr 17, 2007)

My favourite park, me and the littlun go there every week to play on the pirate ship, feed the ducks, eat ice cream and chase the mutant squirrels.
Picnic yes.


----------



## Maggot (Apr 17, 2007)

Skim said:
			
		

> What about a Ruskin Park picnic sometime? There's a really nice spot up in the northeast corner by the fake Roman ruin thingy.


  Picnic is a great idea, who's gonna organise it?

Do you mean the portico in Ed's report?


----------



## Skim (Apr 17, 2007)

Maggot said:
			
		

> Picnic is a great idea, who's gonna organise it?
> 
> Do you mean the portico in Ed's report?




Yes, portico is a much better description  

Well, I'm happy to organise it. Sometime next month, maybe a Saturday afternoon? All depending on the weather, of course.


----------



## Maggot (Apr 17, 2007)

Cool!

If you can avoid 19th May (FA Cup Final) and the 26th (away in Devon) that would be great.


----------



## Skim (Apr 17, 2007)

Maybe Saturday 12th... hopefully it won't clash with anything else.

Ok, I'll do a thread and see if there's any interest...


----------



## anthonywatts (Feb 6, 2009)

*A hidden treasure*

Oh it is one of my favs too!  It is hard to keep it a secret...

Anthony,
Concierge for (...editor: no ads please).


----------



## Maggot (Feb 6, 2009)

What was he advertising?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 6, 2009)

hotel


----------



## Pip (Feb 6, 2009)

editor said:


> I saw some strange _sorta red sorta grey_ squirrels. Are they some kind of mutant breed?



Young squirrels.

This was MY park when I was little


----------



## editor (Apr 6, 2014)

It's looking lovely right now: 







http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/04/the-colours-of-spring-in-ruskin-park-south-london/


----------



## editor (Jun 22, 2014)

Anyone else go to the fete there yesterday? It was rather lovely.  
















More: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/06/photos-from-ruskin-park-summer-fete-saturday-21st-june-2014/


----------



## Fingers (Jun 22, 2014)

Did a bat walk there last autumn. Lambeth organise it for free.  really good and they give the kids bat detectors to play with. We saw bats


----------



## Badgers (Jun 22, 2014)

Fingers said:
			
		

> Did a bat walk there last autumn. Lambeth organise it for free.  really good and they give the kids bat detectors to play with. We saw bats



Was that with the Bat Conservation Trust? I was talking to them recently and they told me they were doing some in Brockwell Park.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 22, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Was that with the Bat Conservation Trust? I was talking to them recently and they told me they were doing some in Brockwell Park.


Having bumped into a couple of walks  I'm now booked on one. Can't remember when...


----------



## editor (Jul 14, 2014)

They're putting on regular free live music events in the bandstand during the summer. This band were great.











More here: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/07/...bandstand-serve-up-big-band-thrills-for-free/


----------



## Maggot (Jul 14, 2014)

I saw the Dulwich ukeleles there a couple of years ago.  Glad they've restored the bandstand - it was sealed off when I lived round there in the 90s.


----------



## editor (Sep 8, 2014)

The free summer concerts in the Ruskin Park bandstand are starting to wind down, with only the Bromley Concert Band playing on the 13th Sept and the Incredible Sax Band on the 20th, both at 3pm.


----------



## editor (Sep 8, 2014)

Some more photos - autumn's on its way!
















http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/09/the-first-shades-of-autumn-appear-in-ruskin-park-south-london/


----------



## editor (Apr 7, 2015)

It's looking lovely at the moment:
















More: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2015/04/south-londons-ruskin-park-bursts-into-spring-april-2015-photos/


----------



## editor (May 11, 2015)

It’s blooming beautiful in South London’s Ruskin Park


----------



## editor (May 31, 2015)

More pics! 
http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2015/05/the-magnificent-blooms-of-south-londons-ruskin-park/


----------



## brixtonblade (May 31, 2015)

I went for a wander round Ruskin Park and Myatts fields last weekend.  Theyre both lovely now and it was great to see them getting so much use - all the sports courts in use, kids in the play bits and the pools, cafes open.  Really pleased theyre in such good shape.  Hopefully the consultation on parks wont knacker them...

Does anyone know what's happening with the strange structure on the Denmark Hill side of Ruskin Park?  Looks like some sort of folly but isn't in good condition currently... about the only but in the park that isnt which is why it stands out a bit.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 31, 2015)

Had no idea there was a Ruskin Park; it must be a job to keep the topiary properly trimmed.


----------



## Ted Striker (May 31, 2015)

The Kooks aren't fans. Did a song about it and everything.


----------



## goldengraham (Jun 2, 2015)

Does anyone know of the circumstances behind the tree that appears to be a memorial (with many coloured ribbons attached), that sits in the southern part of the park towards Ferndene Road? I'm guessing it is not a happy story but it is not clear just by examining it, and I have never been able to find any reference to it online


----------



## editor (Feb 27, 2016)

They were planting new trees today:











Trees For Cities brave the wintry winds to plant 20 new trees in Ruskin Park, south London


----------



## lang rabbie (Feb 29, 2016)

editor said:


> They were planting new trees today:
> Trees For Cities brave the wintry winds to plant 20 new trees in Ruskin Park, south London



"A little further away a brass band accompanied the planting of a tree."




This picture + caption combination has a deeply _unheimlich_ Edward Gorey feel!


----------



## Harbourite (Mar 6, 2016)

Despite local protest, Lambeth council has decided to stop funding the paddling pool in Ruskin Park. It costs £35k a year to run and maintain. The Friends of Ruskin Park are working out what can be done as well as starting a campaign to save the pool. At moment, it is uncertain whether it will open this summer.

Not as high profile or as significant as the library situation - and there is an argument that £35k spent should be spent on more deserving matters. But a lot of local kids from all around LJ, HH and Camberwell use the pool in the summer.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Mar 6, 2016)

Harbourite said:


> Despite local protest, Lambeth council has decided to stop funding the paddling pool in Ruskin Park. It costs £35k a year to run and maintain. The Friends of Ruskin Park are working out what can be done as well as starting a campaign to save the pool. At moment, it is uncertain whether it will open this summer.
> 
> Not as high profile or as significant as the library situation - and there is an argument that £35k spent should be spent on more deserving matters. But a lot of local kids from all around LJ, HH and Camberwell use the pool in the summer.


I used to run in the park in the mornings when the pool was being swept and then filled.  They pressure wash it now and again, maybe once or twice a year.  I struggle to see how it costs £35k a year when this is done for just a few months in the summer.  It's such a well used facility, this is such a shame.


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2016)

Some pics:

















In photos: the first signs of spring in Ruskin Park, south London


----------



## shifting gears (Mar 15, 2016)

editor said:


> Some pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Blimey when did you take those? That little cafe is never open that I can see...


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2016)

shifting gears said:


> Blimey when did you take those? That little cafe is never open that I can see...


Saturday afternoon on my way to Peckham...


----------



## Harbourite (Mar 16, 2016)

a team of locals are working very hard to get the paddling pool up and running in time for may bank holiday plus work out a longer term solution


----------



## Harbourite (Mar 16, 2016)

shifting gears said:


> Blimey when did you take those? That little cafe is never open that I can see...


the women who run it prefer sunnier weather, weekends and school holidays ... one or all of those criteria met between 11am & 5pm and you can get a decent coffee and homemade tiffin


----------



## shifting gears (Mar 16, 2016)

Harbourite said:


> the women who run it prefer sunnier weather, weekends and school holidays ... one or all of those criteria met between 11am & 5pm and you can get a decent coffee and homemade tiffin



Don't we all [emoji3]

I've had a coffee (a good one) a couple of times in the past but recently the opening times seemed not so much 'ad-hoc' as 'non-existant', so I'd started to assume it had closed for good...


----------



## Harbourite (Mar 17, 2016)

true that


----------



## Harbourite (Mar 22, 2016)

So ... future of the paddling pool in Ruskin Park - an update:

Despite local protest, Lambeth Council has decided to stop funding the paddling pool. However action is being taken to keep it open! This being led by a group of locals with the support of Friends of Ruskin Park and the Ruskin Park Cafe.

Lambeth Council has offered an opportunity for the local community to run it - however funds are needed. Running the pool for a season will cost £10k - the bare minimum needed (previous cost to run quoted by Lambeth was significant more!). Urban Village estate agency has donated £5k towards running costs for this year (Urban Village is run by a local mother of 2 kids who use the pool).

However, an additional £5k is needed. The target is for the pool to open on the second May bank holiday and keep it open until September, with locals pitching in to run and maintain it. The additional £5k is needed for: chemicals, environmental requirements (water checks), health & safety etc.

If you'd like to make a donation: www.crowdfunder.co.uk/save-ruskin-park-paddling-pool

Support the effort on Facebook via the "Ruskin Park Paddling Pool" group


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2016)

More here: Crowdfunder launched to keep Ruskin Park paddling pool open


----------



## teuchter (Mar 23, 2016)

Harbourite said:


> So ... future of the paddling pool in Ruskin Park - an update:
> 
> Despite local protest, Lambeth Council has decided to stop funding the paddling pool. However action is being taken to keep it open! This being led by a group of locals with the support of Friends of Ruskin Park and the Ruskin Park Cafe.
> 
> ...


Good luck but it makes me think there must be facilities elsewhere in Lambeth used by kids with less wealthy parents which are simply going to close.

Maybe it should be another thread but sometimes I wonder if people jumping in to take over stuff previously run by Lambeth just shows them that they can get away with cutting off the funding without things disappearing and makes them less likely to make an effort to avoid such a situation, as well as disguising the reality of the cuts that are being forced on LAs. I don't especially have a solution, just a thought.


----------



## Harbourite (Mar 23, 2016)

teuchter said:


> Good luck but it makes me think there must be facilities elsewhere in Lambeth used by kids with less wealthy parents which are simply going to close.
> 
> Maybe it should be another thread but sometimes I wonder if people jumping in to take over stuff previously run by Lambeth just shows them that they can get away with cutting off the funding without things disappearing and makes them less likely to make an effort to avoid such a situation, as well as disguising the reality of the cuts that are being forced on LAs. I don't especially have a solution, just a thought.



I see your points - one small instance of letting Lambeth off the hook and for covering the reality of the cuts as you say. In this instance, the alternative is to watch it close and go to ruin. A lot of people around the park don't want this to happen so trying to do something about it.

There are plenty of kids with less wealthy parents around Ruskin Park who'll be able to use the pool this summer if the funding is raised through those who can afford to help - doesn't matter where they come from or anything - open to all. It doesn't solve the Lambeth-wide issue you mention - but it's at least one thing that can be kept going.


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2016)

It seems that the Buzz article really helped them raise a bit more cash so they're almost half way towards their target now


----------



## Harbourite (Mar 24, 2016)

yes definitely, article made a *big* difference, thank you Ed  and all those who've donated ... nearly there

anything over and above the target will go towards next year and hopefully a longer term solution (getting ahead of myself ...)

to be fair to Lambeth, they are picking up the cost of the water (which is a lot - both volume and cost) ... but so they should 

so we just need some sunshine ...


----------



## CH1 (Mar 24, 2016)

Anybody heard if Ruskin Park is one of those scheduled to be left open at night to save staffing costs?
I expect if they did this there might be a vandalism risk, but it would make it very easy to cut across from Loughborough Junction to the Fox and the Hill and back - about half the time/distance of going round the long way.


----------



## mrchristopher (Mar 25, 2016)

As someone involved in the Friends of Ruskin Park, I'm also very grateful to everyone who has donated so far. I'm not a parent but I really value the paddling pool and the cafe as they create a centre of activity and community in the park in the summer months. I think many of us share teuchter's concern, but it is probably a case of finding the right balance at the moment between taking things on ourselves (which hopefully can be about improvements too, not just saving things) and providing a strong voice for park users to Lambeth. I think the park needs both.


----------



## mrchristopher (Mar 28, 2016)

Just a quick note to say the campaign has reached £4,000 out of the £5,000 fundraising target. What an amazing community we have! Thanks to Brixton Buzz and others for promoting it.


----------



## editor (Mar 29, 2016)

A big tree has come down in Ruskin Park. Photos tomorrow!


----------



## editor (Mar 29, 2016)

Storm Katie takes down a big tree in Ruskin Park, south London


----------



## N_igma (Mar 29, 2016)

I played a game of 5 a side there true bill.


----------



## boohoo (Mar 29, 2016)

Harbourite said:


> So ... future of the paddling pool in Ruskin Park - an update:
> 
> Despite local protest, Lambeth Council has decided to stop funding the paddling pool. However action is being taken to keep it open! This being led by a group of locals with the support of Friends of Ruskin Park and the Ruskin Park Cafe.
> 
> ...



Streatham Common Paddling Pool also trying to figure out how to stay open. Fingers crossed it will remain open.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 3, 2016)

Newsflash - fallen tree still fallen


----------



## Harbourite (May 9, 2016)

Ruskin Park paddling pool jet washed on Saturday and painted on Sunday - massive thanks to all the volunteers who helped out. They are easily recognisable by the light blue paint on hands, feet, faces etc.

Pool should be open by May bank holiday - pending some administrative dotting and crossing. Hurray!


----------



## hungry_squirrel (May 10, 2016)

Harbourite said:


> Ruskin Park paddling pool jet washed on Saturday and painted on Sunday - massive thanks to all the volunteers who helped out. They are easily recognisable by the light blue paint on hands, feet, faces etc.
> 
> Pool should be open by May bank holiday - pending some administrative dotting and crossing. Hurray!



I cycled past you guys the other day and saw you doing your work! Great job!


----------



## editor (May 20, 2016)

Looking lovely at the moment:











Blooms galore! A late spring saunter through south London’s lovely Ruskin Park


----------



## Harbourite (May 27, 2016)

Ladies and Gentlemen - Ruskin Park paddling pool is open for business! Well done to all involved. Here's to plenty of sunshine so the kids can enjoy it


----------



## Lizzy Mac (May 27, 2016)

Good work.


----------



## Harbourite (Jun 4, 2016)

nice day at ruskin paddling pool for the "gala" opening of the paddling pool
great turn out of families and decent weather
will post some pics


----------



## hungry_squirrel (Jun 6, 2016)

Loved the guys on drums at the paddling pool and all the kids seemed to he having a great time down there. Lovely


----------



## editor (Jun 19, 2016)

Photos from yesterday's Fete: 





















In photos – Ruskin Park Summer Fete with choirs, cakes, chess and Carnegie Library campaigners, south London


----------



## editor (Jul 12, 2016)

The Labyrinth is looking gorgeous at the moment: 





















A blaze of colour: Ruskin Park in a glorious early summer bloom


----------



## Harbourite (May 21, 2017)

paddling pool washed, cleaned and painted!

open for business 27th may!

weather forecast - sun sun sun and 28 degrees!

well done to all the volunteers ...


----------



## mrchristopher (Jun 18, 2017)

Hello

Just a reminder that the Ruskin Park Summer Fete is taking place on Saturday (24th June) from 1pm to 6pm. Details below. Also, if anyone fancies helping out on the day we are still looking for volunteers.







Ruskin Park Fete Saturday 24th June - Friends of Ruskin Park

Hope to see you there!


----------



## mrchristopher (Jun 18, 2017)

Also, we are no longer charging for membership of Friends of Ruskin Park. This is because we want to encourage as many people as possible to take part in our activities, without any financial barrier. Of course we still need donations for our running costs and things like the paddling pool and other improvements we want to fund in the park, but giving time is as important as giving money. If anyone would like to join you can do so at www.friendsofruskinpark.org.uk/join

Thanks
Chris


----------



## editor (Aug 30, 2017)

Some pics:
















In photos: A sunny afternoon walk through south London’s Ruskin Park


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Aug 30, 2017)

editor said:


> Some pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Free Bat Walk on Saturday night.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Aug 30, 2017)

editor said:


> Some pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful photo's.  Love them.


----------



## Andy Forbes (Feb 8, 2018)

Dear all,

We will be ploughing up an area of the park in order to sow tall heritage wheat with shire horses, Heath and Nobby and ploughman Tom Nixon from Operation Centaur tomorrow morning, Friday starting around 11:30am. The wheat area is up the hill from the bandstand along the Ferndene Road side.

yours
Andy Forbes
Secretary Brockwell Bake Association


----------



## editor (Feb 8, 2018)

Andy Forbes said:


> Dear all,
> 
> We will be ploughing up an area of the park in order to sow tall heritage wheat with shire horses, Heath and Nobby and ploughman Tom Nixon from Operation Centaur tomorrow morning, Friday starting around 11:30am. The wheat area is up the hill from the bandstand along the Ferndene Road side.
> 
> ...


I've got a post going up on Buzz tomorrow and have changed the times from the original press release. Hope it goes well!


----------



## Maggot (Feb 9, 2018)

Andy Forbes said:


> Dear all,
> 
> We will be ploughing up an area of the park in order to sow tall heritage wheat with shire horses, Heath and Nobby and ploughman Tom Nixon from Operation Centaur tomorrow morning, Friday starting around 11:30am. The wheat area is up the hill from the bandstand along the Ferndene Road side.
> 
> ...


This is about to be on BBC London news!


----------



## mrchristopher (Mar 19, 2018)

Hi everyone

After two years of successfully running the paddling pool in Ruskin Park with the help of volunteers and a local business sponsor, we have a gap in funding again and need to raise at least £5,000 to cover costs in 2018 and 2019.

Obviously this isn't an ideal long term solution, but if anyone is able to donate we have a Crowdfunder at www.crowdfunder.co.uk/ruskin-park-paddling-pool

Volunteers will be gathering for a campaign photo by the paddling pool (and our new mural on a neighbouring house) this Sunday at 11am if anyone wants to come along! We will do a big push after that on social media, etc.

Thanks

Chris
Friends of Ruskin Park


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2018)

Crowdfunder to support the kids' paddling pool after Lambeth withdrew funding: 

Crowdfunder seeks to support Ruskin Park paddling pool in 2018 and 2019


----------



## editor (May 9, 2018)

Last two days of the appeal Last chance to support the Ruskin Park paddling pool crowdfunding campaign


----------



## alcopop (May 9, 2018)

boohoo said:


> It's a nice little park - it use to have an albino squirrel!!


I have seen that squirrel


----------



## editor (May 28, 2018)

A few new pics:





















More here: In photos: A Bank Holiday stroll through south London’s Ruskin Park


----------



## Harbourite (May 28, 2018)

Great to see the paddling pool packed out with families all weekend

Northway Road entrance to the park is closest to the paddling pool
Parking restrictions 12-2 weekdays (not weekends or bank holidays)
Always busy with visiting families parking there
Parking restrictions currently in place for 'utilities work' - just outside the entrance (yellow signs on lampposts)
No sign of 'utilities work' going on today - why should there be? It's a bank holiday

However, busy day for a Lambeth 'traffic enforcement officer' lurking around Northway and whacking out the tickets
All on cars of visiting families

I remonstrated as politely as my temper would allow - 'officer' informed me that 'restrictions apply and are in force' and gave me a shrug to say 'i don't make the rules' ... but bet it helped hit targets for 'ticket distribution'

So a bunch of families who've visited for a great afternoon out at a facility Lambeth don't want to pay for are greeted by a parking ticket and fine that will go to Lambeth

Nothing on any of the yellow signs to say restrictions apply on weekends and bank holidays - so it's unclear

Fucking fucking wankers you are Lambeth. Shame on you.


----------



## teuchter (May 28, 2018)

Why are people driving their cars to go to the park in zone 2 london?

Some permanent parking restrictions would be good.


----------



## ChrisSouth (May 29, 2018)

Harbourite said:


> Great to see the paddling pool packed out with families all weekend
> 
> Northway Road entrance to the park is closest to the paddling pool
> Parking restrictions 12-2 weekdays (not weekends or bank holidays)
> ...



If parking is suspended, then parking is suspended whether it's a bank holiday or not.

I'm also note sure why people need to drive to park at a park, when it's well served by trains, buses and in the case of Ruskin park, it's on a walking route.


----------



## Harbourite (May 29, 2018)

I guess until you ban cars in zone 2 london, people are going to use them - for 'justifiable' reasons or otherwise

perhaps mobility issues means that trains, buses and walking routes aren't options


----------



## teuchter (May 29, 2018)

I'd be very happy to see cars banned in zone 2 London.

For the time being parking restrictions are as good as we'll get.

There are already concessions for people with mobility issues.


----------



## editor (May 29, 2018)

((My thread about lovely Ruskin Park)))


----------



## editor (Aug 10, 2018)

More pics: 


























In photos: A walk through a sun-soaked Ruskin Park, south London, August 2018


----------



## editor (Aug 23, 2018)

Last few events of the summer: 
Last of the summer music at the Ruskin Park bandstand


----------



## editor (Sep 5, 2018)

Harvest event on the 30th Sept

Ruskin Park Community Harvest says goodbye to summer, Sat 30th Sept, noon – 6pm


----------



## editor (Dec 7, 2018)

Ruskin Park festive community  stuff Ruskin Park Frost Fair offers food, drink, music, stalls and festive whatnots, Sun 16th Dec


----------



## editor (May 3, 2019)

Update about the Stable Block 






What’s going on with Ruskin Park’s derelict Stable Block buildings?


----------



## CH1 (May 3, 2019)

Anyone know if the parks department have finally carried out their threat not to lock Ruskin Park at night?

On Tuesday I happened to pop in to the Fox on the Hill, and on leaving the pub about 9.45 pm noticed the park was not locked. I was able to walk through to Northway Road and thence home - a tremendous convenience saving 10-15 minutes.

Of course had the Northway Road gate been locked I'd have got a hernia climbing over it. Hence my question for future reference.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 3, 2019)

CH1 said:


> Anyone know if the parks department have finally carried out their threat not to lock Ruskin Park at night?
> 
> On Tuesday I happened to pop in to the Fox on the Hill, and on leaving the pub about 9.45 pm noticed the park was not locked. I was able to walk through to Northway Road and thence home - a tremendous convenience saving 10-15 minutes.
> 
> Of course had the Northway Road gate been locked I'd have got a hernia climbing over it. Hence my question for future reference.


carry a small stepladder in future, so it won't matter if they lock the gates


----------



## Pickman's model (May 3, 2019)

CH1 said:


> Anyone know if the parks department have finally carried out their threat not to lock Ruskin Park at night?
> 
> On Tuesday I happened to pop in to the Fox on the Hill, and on leaving the pub about 9.45 pm noticed the park was not locked. I was able to walk through to Northway Road and thence home - a tremendous convenience saving 10-15 minutes.
> 
> Of course had the Northway Road gate been locked I'd have got a hernia climbing over it. Hence my question for future reference.


according to Ruskin Park | Lambeth Council it closes 15 minutes before sunset, so surprised you found it open. but pleased. surprised but pleased.


----------



## teuchter (May 3, 2019)

CH1 said:


> Anyone know if the parks department have finally carried out their threat not to lock Ruskin Park at night?
> 
> On Tuesday I happened to pop in to the Fox on the Hill, and on leaving the pub about 9.45 pm noticed the park was not locked. I was able to walk through to Northway Road and thence home - a tremendous convenience saving 10-15 minutes.
> 
> Of course had the Northway Road gate been locked I'd have got a hernia climbing over it. Hence my question for future reference.



Unless it's a very recent change, my observations would indicate that it is still locked each night, but quite often it doesn't get locked until a while after the official time.


----------



## editor (May 3, 2019)

CH1 said:


> Anyone know if the parks department have finally carried out their threat not to lock Ruskin Park at night?
> 
> On Tuesday I happened to pop in to the Fox on the Hill, and on leaving the pub about 9.45 pm noticed the park was not locked. I was able to walk through to Northway Road and thence home - a tremendous convenience saving 10-15 minutes.
> 
> Of course had the Northway Road gate been locked I'd have got a hernia climbing over it. Hence my question for future reference.


It's still locked at night although the hours are erratic. I got locked in once last year coming back from a night Hamlet game but managed to scramble over the fence without trouser rippage.


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2019)

Summer concerts: Free summer music concerts at the Ruskin Park Bandstand, south London – full listing for 2019


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2019)

Grim day today...

















Ruskin Park on a miserable wet afternoon, Mon 10th June 2019 – photos


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2019)

Update: Ruskin Park stable buildings update, June 2019


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 21, 2019)

Ruskin Park Summer Fete – Saturday 22nd June 2019


----------



## editor (Jun 23, 2019)

Photos from the fete, which was the busiest I've ever seen it:































Sun, acrobats, donkey rides and beer at the Ruskin Park summer fete, Sat 22nd June 2019


----------



## editor (Jun 29, 2019)

Ruskin Park update Ruskin Park celebrates the 200th anniversary of John Ruskin’s birth with a series of events


----------



## editor (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## goldengraham (Aug 30, 2019)

Sad news, the enormous oak bough crossing the path near the Finsen Road gate has finally come down. Looks like it may have snapped before being part dismantled by the tree surgeons ...


----------



## mrchristopher (Sep 9, 2019)

goldengraham said:


> Sad news, the enormous oak bough crossing the path near the Finsen Road gate has finally come down. Looks like it may have snapped before being part dismantled by the tree surgeons ...
> 
> View attachment 182490


Hi. I can confirm that's what happened. A large fracture was developing (making quite a bit of noise) and the tree surgeons managed to attend fairly quickly, but unfortunately this work was the best option to limit the damage.

Chris
Friends of Ruskin Park


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 9, 2019)

Darn. The big oaks always seemed to me to be what a tree should be in my head. An ur treeness.


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2019)

mrchristopher said:


> Hi. I can confirm that's what happened. A large fracture was developing (making quite a bit of noise) and the tree surgeons managed to attend fairly quickly, but unfortunately this work was the best option to limit the damage.
> 
> Chris
> Friends of Ruskin Park


I went past it last week:


----------



## toblerone3 (Sep 9, 2019)

Just noticed this thread.  I came by train from East London with my two-year old to visit Ruskin Park.  Was really impressed by the paddling pool.  Its the best I've seen anywhere in London so far. Its a lovely park.


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2019)

toblerone3 said:


> Just noticed this thread.  I came by train from East London with my two-year old to visit Ruskin Park.  Was really impressed by the paddling pool.  Its the best I've seen anywhere in London so far. Its a lovely park.


They've had to fight very hard to keep it. 

Crowdfunder seeks to support Ruskin Park paddling pool in 2018 and 2019


----------



## goldengraham (Sep 12, 2019)

mrchristopher said:


> Hi. I can confirm that's what happened. A large fracture was developing (making quite a bit of noise) and the tree surgeons managed to attend fairly quickly, but unfortunately this work was the best option to limit the damage.
> 
> Chris
> Friends of Ruskin Park



It always had that rare gravity and logic-defying characteristic of really old oaks, that always reminded you that the park was designed around the tree rather than the other way round. My kids have grown up climbing and swinging on that bough, and I'm sure generations of others too


----------



## mrchristopher (Sep 14, 2019)

toblerone3 said:


> Just noticed this thread.  I came by train from East London with my two-year old to visit Ruskin Park.  Was really impressed by the paddling pool.  Its the best I've seen anywhere in London so far. Its a lovely park.


Glad you enjoyed it. We're winding it up now for the year, after a lot of volunteer effort to keep it full and clean. It's a really special place.


----------



## hungry_squirrel (Oct 7, 2019)

I know is probably old news in Ruskin Park, but I noticed the new Steel Warriors gym when I was there this weekend: Steel Warriors gym launched in Ruskin Park

From what I gather it's made up from the recycled metal taken from knives seized on the streets. There are a couple of photos in google: Google Maps

I personally think it's a great idea.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 7, 2019)

hungry_squirrel said:


> I know is probably old news in Ruskin Park, but I noticed the new Steel Warriors gym when I was there this weekend: Steel Warriors gym launched in Ruskin Park
> 
> From what I gather it's made up from the recycled metal taken from knives seized on the streets. There are a couple of photos in google: Google Maps
> 
> I personally think it's a great idea.



It seems to be getting well used - people in it every time I've gone past in the last week or two.


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2019)

hungry_squirrel said:


> I know is probably old news in Ruskin Park, but I noticed the new Steel Warriors gym when I was there this weekend: Steel Warriors gym launched in Ruskin Park
> 
> From what I gather it's made up from the recycled metal taken from knives seized on the streets. There are a couple of photos in google: Google Maps
> 
> I personally think it's a great idea.


What a brilliant initiative and a welcome change from all the pricey new commercial gyms moving into the area. 

Buzzed: Anti-knife charity builds Steel Warriors open air free gym in Ruskin Park


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2020)

Some photos from yesterday's breezy walk 




















						In photos: A walk through Ruskin park during Storm Dennis, Sat 15th Feb 2020
					

Although Storm Dennis didn’t hit London with the devastating force that affected other parts of the country, it was still mighty breezy out there, with high winds and rain causing some damage…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2020)

Some photos from today


























						In photos: A social distancing stroll through Ruskin Park, south London, Sunday 22nd March 2020
					

On a beautifully sunny but chilly early Spring afternoon, we took a stroll through Ruskin Park, whilst being careful to follow the social distancing guidelines.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Apr 29, 2020)

Some more pics 












































						In photos: South London’s Ruskin Park after five weeks of lockdown, April 2020
					

Since the lockdown started five weeks ago, we’ve got to know our local parks very well indeed, and it’s proving a challenge to find new ways to photograph what are becoming very familia…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (May 5, 2020)

These are great































						The temporary twig and branch sculptures of Ruskin Park – in photos
					

We’ve been loving these twig and branch sculptures that have been cropping up around Ruskin Park over the last few weeks.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## teuchter (May 11, 2020)

So... recently some marker posts have appeared around the park perimeter implying that the loop is 2km long.

But it's not  

It's about 1.8 or 1.9.


----------



## editor (May 21, 2020)

Some more pics 


































						A spring symphony: 50 photos of Ruskin Park in bloom, south London
					

We’ve been visiting Ruskin Park almost daily since the lockdown began, and have had the pleasure of seeing how the park has changed over the past two months. Here’s a selection of fifty…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## BCBlues (May 21, 2020)

editor said:


> Grim day today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



These pics look less grim now we are where we are.


----------



## editor (Jul 9, 2020)

Some more pics 
























						The colours of south London’s Ruskin Park in 33 photos: July 2020
					

We’ve lost count of the amount of times we’ve walked around Ruskin Park in recent months, and it almost always throws up fresh surprises every time. Here’s a set of 33 photos take…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2020)

Interesting!


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2020)

New park scenes 






























						In photos: late summer scenes in south London’s Ruskin Park at the end of September
					

Ruskin Park is one of the open spaces that helped us pass away the endless hours of lockdown, and it’s been a while since we last visited. So here’s a set of photos taken at the end of …



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2020)

More pics 



























						A late afternoon autumnal stroll through Ruskin Park, south London, Nov 2020
					

The never ending lockdown has sent us scuttling to local parks again, and earlier on this week we took a wander around Ruskin Park. Here’s 20 photos from our perambulations on a grey autumn a…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Johnny Doe (Nov 24, 2020)

Denmark Hill? It's not the hill I'd choose to die on


----------



## teuchter (Feb 5, 2021)

Some tentative signs of spring down below the bandstand.


----------



## Elpenor (Feb 5, 2021)

Realised I used to go here as a small kid in the late 80s for a treat or break whilst I was having treatment at one of the hospitals down the road. Enjoyed reading the thread


----------



## editor (Feb 8, 2021)

Today's walk 




















						In photos: a walk around Ruskin Park on a cold, snowy February afternoon
					

The snow wasn’t as thick on the ground as when 2018’s Beast Of The East visited south London’s Ruskin Park, but there were plenty of wintry scenes today as temperatures fell below…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 8, 2021)

Already posted on herne  hill thread 
dog lost.....


----------



## teuchter (Feb 19, 2021)

There's a proposal for a pop-up thing, at the bandstand, over the summer.






						Application for a pop-up on and around the bandstand this summer – have your say to Event Lambeth – Friends of Ruskin Park
					






					www.friendsofruskinpark.org.uk
				




NB that this is for 5 days a week for more than 4 months.



> Organisers are seeking approval from Lambeth for an open-access, “performance-led pop-up” called the Open Arms occupying Ruskin Park Bandstand for 5 afternoons and evenings a week from 29th April to 12th September 2021, Covid restrictions permitting.
> 
> _“With a Culture Recovery Grant, they will be looking to celebrate and support the rich pool of talent living within the borough. They will provide a stage for local performance in the midst of rapid venue closures. Alongside a food and beverage offer.”_



As far as I can make out this is a commercial proposal. Stands selling food and drink. The performers don't get paid. The bandstand is there anyway and it is frequently used, either informally by small groups doing various activities, or for low key musical events, sometimes organised and sometimes not really.

The bandstand and the area around it are part of the public park. It's not there for Lambeth to sweat revenue from. Also, Ruskin Park is already under quite heavy pressure from the increased use its seen through the pandemic.

I don't really get why _a stage for local performance in the midst of rapid venue closures _is presented as a positive. Once summer arrives, and maybe some of the restrictions are lifted, and venues are struggling but might have outdoor spaces that are already licenced for this kind of thing, why encourage people to go to pop-up events in a public park instead?


----------



## mrchristopher (Feb 20, 2021)

Thanks for sharing this here. Please do send in your comments to Lambeth events@lambeth.gov.uk and copy the Friends info@friendsofruskinpark.org.uk.


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2021)

Park news Friends of Ruskin Park voice concerns over a five-month commercial takeover of the bandstand


----------



## teuchter (Mar 6, 2021)

Sign the Petition
					

STOP ‘Open Arms’ in Ruskin Park; 5 months/5 days a week disruption for residents and users




					www.change.org


----------



## Winot (Mar 6, 2021)

Yeah that seems over the top.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 6, 2021)

Winot said:


> Yeah that seems over the top.


I think folks should take heed of what's happened in Brockwell park where we end up with steel walls and things. It's an important matter of principle that public parks aren't assets to be sweated for (probably minimal) cash. The past year has made clear how valuable public open spaces are.

I think it might be an appropriate circumstance to talk about the "thin end of the wedge".


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2021)

See the winners!






Check out the winners of the 2020 Ruskin Park Photography Competition


----------



## hungry_squirrel (Apr 15, 2021)

Open Arms event will not go ahead – Friends of Ruskin Park
					






					www.friendsofruskinpark.org.uk
				




Open Arms not going ahead now. I'm a bit disappointed the NIMBYs stopped this going ahead, I think it could have been fun.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 15, 2021)

hungry_squirrel said:


> Open Arms event will not go ahead – Friends of Ruskin Park
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which part, the music bit or the pub-in-the-park bit?

I think there will still be some music events like there usually are, but they won't be encircled by a commercial drinking operation which is not really what public parks are supposed to be for. And presumably any pubs that have outdoor areas will be looking to get as much custom as they can this summer, in an attempt to survive.


----------



## hungry_squirrel (Apr 15, 2021)

teuchter said:


> Which part, the music bit or the pub-in-the-park bit?
> 
> I think there will still be some music events like there usually are, but they won't be encircled by a commercial drinking operation which is not really what public parks are supposed to be for. And presumably any pubs that have outdoor areas will be looking to get as much custom as they can this summer, in an attempt to survive.



Both the music and the pub in the park bits. As a soon-to-be father, it would have been really nice to be able to get my friends over to Ruskin and be able to sit outside with our baby and have a few drinks and listen to some music. It's exactly what public parks are for, it would only have been a tiny part of the park. What do you think public parks are for?

And I don't think the pubs with gardens are going to be struggling to pull in punters this summer.


----------



## editor (Apr 15, 2021)

hungry_squirrel said:


> Both the music and the pub in the park bits. As a soon-to-be father, it would have been really nice to be able to get my friends over to Ruskin and be able to sit outside with our baby and have a few drinks and listen to some music. It's exactly what public parks are for, it would only have been a tiny part of the park. What do you think public parks are for?
> 
> And I don't think the pubs with gardens are going to be struggling to pull in punters this summer.


I really liked the idea of people being able to watch live music in the park - after all, it's what bandstands were built for - but I think 5 days a week for five months was really too much.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 15, 2021)

hungry_squirrel said:


> Both the music and the pub in the park bits. As a soon-to-be father, it would have been really nice to be able to get my friends over to Ruskin and be able to sit outside with our baby and have a few drinks and listen to some music. It's exactly what public parks are for, it would only have been a tiny part of the park. What do you think public parks are for?
> 
> And I don't think the pubs with gardens are going to be struggling to pull in punters this summer.


You'll still be able to do all of that won't you? No one is going to stop you bringing picnics and drinks in.

There might be a less intensive programme of music on offer but there's quite often stuff going on at the bandstand, some of it formally organised and some of it impromptu. Sat around there having picnics several times last summer with various bands doing stuff in the bandstand.

The proposal was for something that would have set up a load of food and drink huts, portaloos and so on, on the grassy areas around the bandstand. And it would inevitably have attracted an additional load of people who might otherwise be spending their time in a pub garden. That is, additional to the people who regularly use the park and live in the surrounding area. Like most parks it's already suffering from unusually intensive use. I think we'd have ended up with a large area of completely trampled ground around the bandstand which would then take a long time to recover.

Something that just went on for one weekend or so would have been different. But this was proposed to be there for months on end. It's basically handing over public space for someone to build a temporary pub on and make a load of cash from it. The park, including the existing life around the bandstand, is already enjoyed by lots of people. This wasn't bringing anything of benefit to people that use the park regularly and for whom it provides local amenity space.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Apr 15, 2021)

teuchter said:


> You'll still be able to do all of that won't you? No one is going to stop you bringing picnics and drinks in.
> 
> There might be a less intensive programme of music on offer but there's quite often stuff going on at the bandstand, some of it formally organised and some of it impromptu. Sat around there having picnics several times last summer with various bands doing stuff in the bandstand.
> 
> ...



I agree. There's nothing to stop the new dads going to the park now that this is not going ahead. 

This was going to be for 5 months, for 5 days from 12 noon to 9.30pm at night. The area requested by the organizers was not a 'tiny bit of the park' but a fair whack of the area around the bandstand, taking in the former works area, right up to the nature pond and stretching beyond the close proximity of the bandstand. It was also going to be fenced off and ticketed, so was privatizing public space.  Ruskin Park, by Lambeth council's admission, is a difficult space to access for removal of waste, with very few ingress and egress areas and this was a key concern.


----------



## editor (Apr 15, 2021)

ChrisSouth said:


> It was also going to be fenced off and ticketed, so was privatizing public space.


I never realised that part.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 15, 2021)

I don't think it was going to be ticketed actually.


----------



## hungry_squirrel (Apr 15, 2021)

No it wasn't going to be ticketed, of course anyone would be against it if that was the case.

And you're being dramatic about the amount of space:


----------



## ChrisSouth (Apr 15, 2021)

View attachment 263434View attachment 263434View attachment 263434


----------



## ChrisSouth (Apr 15, 2021)

hungry_squirrel said:


> No it wasn't going to be ticketed, of course anyone would be against it if that was the case.
> 
> And you're being dramatic about the amount of space:
> 
> View attachment 263428


You may want to use the  plan that was submitted by the Open Arms on 26 February for permission, rather than the one dated 16 Feb which you've pasted from above. It's a bigger foot print and therefore begins to encroach further into the park.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 15, 2021)

Yes, this is what they ended up submitting


----------



## hungry_squirrel (Apr 15, 2021)

That's just a move of the food and drinks kiosk in response to initial concerns, wasn't it? And I still don't see anything about it being ticketed. Either way, what's done is done but I still think it's a pity.


----------



## Tron Cruise (Apr 15, 2021)

I’d like to hear all kinds of music coming from that bandstand for the next 5 months all day long but don’t think I could be arsed with the food stalls and craft beer dealers. Can’t musicians just rock up and start playing? It’s mostly used by personal trainers and their clients at the moment, which is not a pleasant sight.


----------



## teuchter (May 12, 2021)

A bit of an ill-advised facebook rant from the organisers of that event.




A fairly reasonable response from FORP.


----------



## cresconius (May 12, 2021)

What a stupid post by Jonathon. Let’s just shit on the friends group because you couldn’t use the park for your pet project.


----------



## teuchter (May 12, 2021)

cresconius said:


> pet project.


But it was a _battle to create culture_!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 12, 2021)

teuchter said:


> But it was a _battle to create culture_!


The kind you find on a petri dish


----------



## Tron Cruise (May 13, 2021)

Smells like Brixton Project-style victimhood - you won’t get involved because you don’t understand the good that we are doing.


----------



## Torpid Scorpion (May 13, 2021)

Tron Cruise said:


> Smells like Brixton Project-style



so was the eventual up in arms plan to replace the bandstand with a giant fuck you tower blaring ai-generated housekeeping collective beats 24x7 for some bijou placemaking?


----------



## teuchter (May 23, 2021)




----------



## hungry_squirrel (May 24, 2021)

teuchter said:


>



Not really sure this is relevant to the latest application since it wasn't a paid event and not fenced off.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 24, 2021)

It's the thin end of the wedge of commercialisation.


----------



## teuchter (May 24, 2021)

hungry_squirrel said:


> Not really sure this is relevant to the latest application since it wasn't a paid event and not fenced off.


Although it wasn't paid entry, it was a proposal that was designed to make money (by using public space as a venue for a commercial food and drink operation) and which was considered by Lambeth Parks because it would provide funding for them.

The principle is the same: it's giving over public space in exchange for funding.

This already happens in Ruskin Park with the trapeze school. That doesn't bother me personally because I quite like watching it and the space it takes up isn't one that I use. However, if I was someone who might otherwise use that sports area for something else, I'd not be happy with it and for that reason I'd oppose the Trapeze school being there, in principle.


----------



## editor (Jul 4, 2021)

Summer in Ruskin Park 


























						In photos: Ruskin Park in full summer bloom, July 2021
					

It’s been a while since we took a walk through Ruskin Park and we have to say it looks absolutely magnificent right now (click here to see how it looked in February this year) Here’s 25…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Aug 24, 2021)

Ruskin Park crowdfunder: Give Ruskin Park’s paddling pool a future – crowdfunder launched


----------



## Maggot (Sep 1, 2021)

Ruskin Park fete on this Saturday.









						Ruskin Park Summer Fete
					

The Fete Saturday 4th September 12-6.30pmOur annual Summer Fete will be returning this year and it is going to be a fun-packed




					www.friendsofruskinpark.org.uk


----------



## nemoanonemo (Oct 5, 2021)

Guardian article on the Steel Warriors gym in Ruskin Park. I'm always impressed by the gymnastics on display there.

Cutting edge: turning street knives into urban gyms


----------



## editor (Apr 14, 2022)

Update on the paddling pool 









						Ruskin Park paddling pool renovation work to be completed by summer 2022
					

Friends of Ruskin Park, Lambeth Council and Urban Village Homes have announced that work has almost completed on the Ruskin Park Paddling pool, which will open in time for summer.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## mrchristopher (Jun 15, 2022)

Please do join us from 12-6.30 for our Summer Fete this Saturday!

Loads going on including music, performers, food and drink, arts activities, craft stalls. All the details are at Ruskin Park Summer Fete


----------



## editor (Jun 19, 2022)

Photos from yesterday's fab fete 






















In photos: Ruskin Park Summer Fete – music, beer, crafts, stalls and snakes, Sat 18th June 2022


----------

